# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Trao đổi >  Ai thích đổi chác cái này không

## elenercom

Đi bãi lụm được cái đầu BT40xSPU8-85 kẹp mũi khoan max 8mm của SYIC (Đài Loan thì phải). Định bụng tháo lấy cái chấu cặp tự động nhưng không biết cách tháo đành để nguyên trạng như vậy.
Cụ nào hứng thú đổi chác thì đề xuất nhé. Vui vẻ là chính hehehe. 
Thanks

----------


## ppgas

Em đăng ký đổi. Bác nghía được món gì ưng ý  chưa?

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

Khà khà.Để tôi vào kho của bác xem có gì ưng cái bụng không nhé. Thanks

----------


## Nam CNC

em thì không muốn phá đám hình như cái đầu khoan không tháo được hehehe.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> em thì không muốn phá đám hình như cái đầu khoan không tháo được hehehe.


Nhà có cái đầu mazak bt40 nên cần cả cán.  :Smile: 

Bác elenercom cứ nghía xem nhặt được món gì cứ báo... quyết luôn nhé.

----------


## Totdo

Em có cuộn dây điện lappkabel 5g1.5 bác cắt một ít về dùng (40m nhé bác) để cái đầu kẹp mũi khoan cho em em chế cái khoan bàn




Vuilachinh

----------


## hoahong102

đăng ký đổi, mình vài thứ như sau: bộ trượt XYZ 360 mini,( trượt được 3 chiều, xoay 360 độ, phù hợp chế chụp hình micro lúc mua 600k), bộ chân đế để chế máy khoan từ (mua 600k), lắp khoan tay vào là thành khoan từ, bộ biến áp vô cấp( chuyển điện 220v thành nhiều mưc),...
mình cần dùng cái bt ấy máy mình dùng bt40, thấy gi họp thì đổi nhé, nếu muốn mình sẽ gửi hình

----------


## Totdo

> em thì không muốn phá đám hình như cái đầu khoan không tháo được hehehe.


Tháo ra được rồi bác nhé hihi


Thank chủ thớt đã giao lưu

----------

elenercom

----------


## Nam CNC

ôi mẹ ơi , tháo được thì thơm hơn múi mít.... đổi hàng tiếp không bác toddo ?

----------


## Totdo

> ôi mẹ ơi , tháo được thì thơm hơn múi mít.... đổi hàng tiếp không bác toddo ?


Em chỉ có dây điện đó thôi
Còn dư hơn 200m dây bác có gì giao lưu. Vui là chính

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Em chỉ có dây điện đó thôi
> Còn dư hơn 200m dây bác có gì giao lưu. Vui là chính


E có cục như BT40 không có collec . Bác xem có cho e được vài mét dây điện về dùng nhe.

----------


## Totdo

> E có cục như BT40 không có collec . Bác xem có cho e được vài mét dây điện về dùng nhe.


đổi cả cặp bác lấy bao nhiêu mét
10m nhé hehe về làm cái ổ cắm nối dài hơi bbij vip
tặng bác thêm 10m
ok bác bỏ vào góc cho em nhé

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> đổi cả cặp bác lấy bao nhiêu mét
> 10m nhé hehe về làm cái ổ cắm nối dài hơi bbij vip
> tặng bác thêm 10m
> ok bác bỏ vào góc cho em nhé


Ok anh . Để vô gốc luôn

----------


## Thantu

> Ok anh . Để vô gốc luôn


Cho em ke phat. Em co may con BT 30 hang nhat con moi bac nao co vitme hat ray truot doi cho em.

----------


## Totdo

> Cho em ke phat. Em co may con BT 30 hang nhat con moi bac nao co vitme hat ray truot doi cho em.


có vài con vitme cơ hai nut hai đầu khử rơ giao lưu 1 con bt 30 nhé, thấy ok em gởi hình

----------

